# Variable ND filters



## Eagle Eye (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone here use the Vari-ND filter from Singh-Ray? I'm looking to pick up B+H's MRC nano version of it when it hits the market, but just want to make sure it's effective tech before dropping the $250. Anyone who went from multiple NDs of different densities to the Vari and then went back?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 3, 2013)

Never went. The Singh-Ray, Schneider Optics, B+W, and Tiffen (yes, Tiffen) will offer good IQ (unlike Fader, Genus, etc.). For me, the deal breaker is the Maltese cross artifact you get at AoVs wider than ~28mm (on FF), that gets worse the wider you go and the darker you set the filter - it derives from the uneven polarization you see with a CPL on a WA lens (a variND is a pair of stacked polarizers).


----------



## Hagen (Apr 3, 2013)

I have the SR 2-8x and it works very well as long as you stay longer than approx 35mm. If I go 24 on my 24-105 I start to get the sections that do not have filtering (and it is very much like the cross that neuro mentioned. Plus you also start getting some serious tunnel vision!

I use it for freezing water in day-time lighting scenarios: noon-light even.


----------



## birtembuk (Apr 3, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Never went. The Singh-Ray, Schneider Optics, B+W, and Tiffen (yes, Tiffen) will offer good IQ (unlike Fader, Genus, etc.). For me, the deal breaker is the Maltese cross artifact you get at AoVs wider than ~28mm (on FF), that gets worse the wider you go and the darker you set the filter - it derives from the uneven polarization you see with a CPL on a WA lens (a variND is a pair of stacked polarizers).



Agree ! Tried several of them and gave up. At wide angle like 16-20 mm, I find them unusable above 3 stops ...


----------



## bycostello (Apr 5, 2013)

vari is great when traveling as u only need one filter


----------

